# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите пожалуйста

## Kubik2013

Добрый день, люди добрые. Я новичок в 1с. 
Проблема такая установил 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.17.1851) управление торговлей редакция 11 (11.4.13.103). Где найти модуль или конфигурацию производство? И как его внедрить?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день, люди добрые. Я новичок в 1с. 
> Проблема такая установил 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.17.1851) управление торговлей редакция 11 (11.4.13.103). Где найти модуль или конфигурацию производство? И как его внедрить?


Добрый вечер! Что именно Вы имеете ввиду? В самой УТ нет такого раздела как Производство. Либо это действительно какая-то доработка в виде отдельного модуля, который внедряется в конфигурацию, либо какое-то расширение. Дайте конкретное название (например УТиВСК, где внедрен модуль СРМ) или ссылку на то, что именно интересует.

----------


## Kubik2013

Добрый вечер. Мне нужно чтобы в Ут появилась вкладка Учет производство(Производств1.jpg)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер. Мне нужно чтобы в Ут появилась вкладка Учет производство(Производств1.jpg)


Добрый вечер! На вашей картинке видно (смотрите верхнюю строку программы 1С), что в программу УТ *добавлен модуль Аналитика: Производство*. Скорее всего этот модуль интегрирован в саму конфигурацию УТ (хотя сейчас могут и расширение поставлять). ЭТО специфический продукт. Просите в "Попрошайке", может кто и поможет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер. Мне нужно чтобы в Ут появилась вкладка Учет производство(Производств1.jpg)


https://nashe-proizvodstvo.ru/

----------


## Kubik2013

Спасибо, но я это находил... и она платная)

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Ну а вы как хотели. Такие вещи на дороге не валяются. Даже если найдете, кто вам настраивать будет?

----------


## sambab

День добрый, пожалуйста, помогите, после обновления  1-С 7.7 перестали счтитаться страховые взносы.Что делать???
 В Константах Основной тариф страховых взносов «Для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательст»
При  настройки  в Справочники «Налоги» для данного вида тарифов не могу внести необходимые ставки  Программа пишет:
«глСпрТарифСтраховыхВзнос  ов.ПФР.Установить(Дата(Пери  од,01,01), ВремТаблица.ПФР);
{Обработка.СтавкиСтраховых  Взносов.Форма.Модуль(559)}: Не выбран элемент!»

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый, пожалуйста, помогите, после обновления  1-С 7.7 перестали счтитаться страховые взносы.Что делать???
>  В Константах Основной тариф страховых взносов «Для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательст»
> При  настройки  в Справочники «Налоги» для данного вида тарифов не могу внести необходимые ставки  Программа пишет:
> «глСпрТарифСтраховыхВзнос  ов.ПФР.Установить(Дата(Пери  од,01,01), ВремТаблица.ПФР);
> {Обработка.СтавкиСтраховых  Взносов.Форма.Модуль(559)}: Не выбран элемент!»


Какая конфигурация и релиз?
Проверьте правильность заполнения констант "Предельная величина базы ФСС" и "Предельная величина базы страховых взносов"
Для тарифа "Для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательства" должна быть одна строка со ставками: 2020 ПФР=10, ФОМС=5.

----------

